# my first comp....Advice wanted



## john pen (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I signed up for my first compatition the first weekend in October. Its at "Oinktoberfest" in Buffalo and is a KCBS sanctioned event. I attended last year as a spectator and spent a lot of time talking to the competeters and learned a lot...Any advice for a first timer ?


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 5, 2005)

pray hard  [-o<  ...  :grin:  just kidding, I have not competed before ... best of luck to ya John!

what events are you entering?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just concentrate on getting everything turned in, have fun, don't expect to win anything!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 5, 2005)

Being from the Cleveland area it's easy to see how you have developed that attitude. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2005)

Get the checklist from http://www.smokingunsbbq.com/contest_check_list.htm
 and do at least one timed practice cook to determine your times.   Don't inject your brisket with fruit juice (that's for Myron!).


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Get the checklist from smokingguns.com and do at least one timed practice cook to determine your times.   Don't inject your brisket with fruit juice (that's for Myron!).



Correction, http://www.smokingunsbbq.com/


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks Larry.  it's fixed now with a direct link to the checklist.


----------



## john pen (Aug 5, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just concentrate on getting everything turned in, have fun, don't expect to win anything!



Thats pretty much our mode....they have a "pro" part that runs friday/saturday which we've entered into. There's also a "tailgator" section on Sunday. We decided to go on the pro section with the idea that well be hanging around there for 24 hours and hope to learn from the other folks. When we went last year, every competitor we talked to was more than glad to talk to us and give us hints. They were all helping each other out last year also. This year they've added a bunch of other stuff. Its a small comp, but I look forward to it as a good first step / learning experience. Here's the link...you know we're not that far from Ohio or Pa !

http://www.oinktoberfest.com/


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 5, 2005)

You know what John, I might just try and make it over! Rempe? Wanna go? Hey , Pigs on the Wing, you gonna do this?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 5, 2005)

Wood, wanna do a "warm up" for Nelsonville?  I'm up for it.  Only 3-4 hours.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 6, 2005)

Hell yea! I'll be there. Was a Judge last year and did the tailgate thing Sunday, Came in second. I helped start the whole deal in 2002 George Booth came up with the logo and I came up with the name. It's a BLAST! Did you get a chance to meet Kentucky Greg? Great guy and a whole lot of fun to boot. Is this the year Donny gets knocked off?    I have cooked with him a few times. Great guy. It's WAY too much fun.


----------

